# Red eared slider biting each others feet



## Alpha1194

Hello, I have 2 RES one is 1 year old (DODO)and the other is 2(Squirtle) year old. They have lived together for the whole of their lives bit now squirtle is biting dodo's feet I have seen 1 of her fingers missing of the back feet and they do not have a space problem because I have provided them with a whole room inside my house and they have a water place there, I want to stop squirtle from bitting dodo and also there is a nail missing will it regrow. She most probably did it last night cuz the nail ans the finger was there till last night


----------



## Alpha1194

Thease are both it's feets


----------



## purplepixie

Alpha1194 said:


> Hello, I have 2 RES one is 1 year old (DODO)and the other is 2(Squirtle) year old. They have lived together for the whole of their lives bit now squirtle is biting dodo's feet I have seen 1 of her fingers missing of the back feet and they do not have a space problem because I have provided them with a whole room inside my house and they have a water place there, I want to stop squirtle from bitting dodo and also there is a nail missing will it regrow. She most probably did it last night cuz the nail ans the finger was there till last night



I know nothing about turtles, but it might well be you have either to males fighting for alpha male, or a male and a female doing what nature intended:0)


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

They should be kept in water with a basking area that they climb onto. Not an empty room with a water place. What do you feed them?


----------



## Alpha1194

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> They should be kept in water with a basking area that they climb onto. Not an empty room with a water place. What do you feed them?


The room is not empty, I have made it for them only and it has a heating lamp and lots of things to hide under, I mostly feed them saki hikari turtle feed and i sometimes give vegetables, fruits and shrimps as treat to them


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Alpha1194 said:


> The room is not empty, I have made it for them only and it has a heating lamp and lots of things to hide under, I mostly feed them saki hikari turtle feed and i sometimes give vegetables, fruits and shrimps as treat to them


They shouldn't have things to hide under that are just placed on the floor. They should be in water. They can only eat in the water. They should not be fed vegetables or fruit.


----------



## Alpha1194

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> They shouldn't have things to hide under that are just placed on the floor. They should be in water. They can only eat in the water. They should not be fed vegetables or fruit.


I give them that as a treat and they ofc have water there I have a large inflatable tub which is full of water and there is also a ramp that they use to get in the tub on their own and i dont give every vegitable to them I give some fruits after checking that if it's safe for them or not and so far I have only fed them carrot as a vegitable


----------



## Alpha1194

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> They shouldn't have things to hide under that are just placed on the floor. They should be in water. They can only eat in the water. They should not be fed vegetables or fruit.


I give them that as a treat and they ofc have water there I have a large inflatable tub which is full of water and there is also a ramp that they use to get in the tub on their own and i dont give every vegitable to them I give some fruits after checking that if it's safe for them or not and so far I have only fed them carrot as a vegitable


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Can you post up a photo of the set up?


----------

